# Facet Cyst Rupture - patient of this condition



## nyyankees (Jun 30, 2010)

Our doc performed a L4-5 facet cyst rupture. She did this to rid the patient of this condition. My question is what dx would I use for this? Thanks.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey, 

I think L4-5 facet cyst rupture is an uncommon cause of the Lumber Radioculopathy & spinal stenosis. I searched in the ICD 9CM but unable to find a specific code. So Can we consider Radioculopathy/spinal stenosis if mentioned in report?

And if you look into the ICD 9CM under cyst --> spinal --> 737.20	{Lordosis (acquired) (postural)}. But I'm not agree with this, Lordosis??? no way... 

SO better to study report well & then code.

VJ.


----------



## Marie Martin (Feb 5, 2014)

*lumbar facet cysts*

Hello Fellow Coders,

I was just researching this website and others this morning and have learned from a medical website post, that the lumbar facet joints are synovial joints.
So it would seem that we can use 727.40 Synovial cyst, unspecified for the ICD-9-CM code.  I know this post is coming late for some, but hope it helps everyone just the same. About the rupture of it, I am not sure.


----------

